# Speed 1 and 2 don't work on fan switch



## garysgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello - I drive a 1999 Altima. Just the other day, I flipped on the fan switch, and positions 1 and 2 suddently stopped working. But, positions 3 and 4 still work. Has anyone had this happen to them before????? It's wierd. I'd think either all the positions would work or not. Not 1 or 2 of them.
Anyway, I'm new to this site. Hope someone has some good words of wisdom.
Sincerely,
Garys Girl


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

I had the same problem with my old 200SX SE-R,I brought it to the dealership and they replaced something under the dash.Forget what it's called,,it's only like 30 bucks or somethin' ,,not even.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Surge is right on! I think it's called a ??fan resistor?? anyway, under the dash is right. You can change it yourself, I think.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

i know in my car speed 1 doesnt do anything. does this happen to anyone else, or speed 1 just there?


----------



## garysgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

_surge_ said:


> I had the same problem with my old 200SX SE-R,I brought it to the dealership and they replaced something under the dash.Forget what it's called,,it's only like 30 bucks or somethin' ,,not even.



Thank you so very much. I have something to go on now.


----------



## garysgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

Kurt said:


> Surge is right on! I think it's called a ??fan resistor?? anyway, under the dash is right. You can change it yourself, I think.


Thanks Kurt.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

garysgirl said:


> Thanks Kurt.


Your welcome!

Teh00Alty: when the fan resistor blows, it usually will blow fan speed 1 easier because there is more resistance. Fan speed 4 can't fry the resistor because it isn't going through the resistor. The resistor is there to offer no resistance for speed 4, a little for speed 3, more for speed 2, and even more for speed 1.

So! It's probably the same problem.


----------



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

Its under the dash behind the glove box, thats the problem


----------



## flir67 (Oct 17, 2005)

*so that way my fan speed 1 doesn't work*

where can u buy a part for it. the resistor that is. my fan speed never worked from day one when I bought it, I thought it just was so slow u could tell.lol

auto guys have it?

thanks in advance


----------



## Susanrosen (Oct 29, 2005)

This seems to be a common problem. My fan only works in position 4 (the highest). I have been told that the problem is a bad Resistor.

Try visiting this site that shows how to repair the controls of your air condition and/or heater:

http://www.imcool.com/articles/airc...eRepairable.pdf

Good luck.


----------

